# coding "opening doors not interrupt window rollup" vs "power off when opening door"?



## Carbon Fiver (Aug 5, 2013)

*coding "opening doors not interrupt window rollup" vs "power off when opening door"?*

If you have coded "opening doors not interrupt window rollup" and "turn off radio/iDrive when opening drivers door", do you find that if you open the driver door it WILL stop the window rollup, or does it allow the window to continue rolling?

On my '13 F10, the window is stopping, but I'd prefer if it kept rolling up. Does yours? So the "window rollup" stops when I open my driver door apparently because the electronics shut down. For passenger and rear windows, the window rollup continues if their door is opened.

So if the driver window rollup works for you please let me know, maybe there's something else I need to change.

Thanks.


----------



## icuc (Dec 31, 2011)

If you activate the code to turn off the power for radio and idrive then it would shut the power for all accessories. It is not possible.


----------



## login001 (Jul 12, 2013)

icuc said:


> If you activate the code to turn off the power for radio and idrive then it would shut the power for all accessories. It is not possible.


I coded

CAS	3000 TC	TC_LOGIC_KLR_OFF_DOOR	aktiv (For Radio)
FRM	3030	FH_TUER_AUF_STOP_MAUT	nicht_aktiv (Front Windows)

and windows still close without stop ( F06 07/2013)


----------

